# original position of TV 2008 660 SP



## adriacoral (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all

Could someone tell me where the TV is fitted by the factory? Our van came with no TV or bracket.

The cupboard above the fridge has the TV points in it, along with a 3 pin plug socket. Was the TV fitted in there, and would it have had a slide out bracket? 

I can't feel any holes in the would in there, where there may have had screws. However, if one is facing the cupboard above the fridge, then the outside of the right hand side of the cupboard has a couple of long bolts going through the wood towards the top, as well as the wood itself having marks on it, where it may have had a bracket attached previously. That said, there aren't any holes in the wood as I would expects, a hole for the cables to go through.

Terry


----------

